# Was esst Ihr gerade im Augenblick leckeres ?



## Stacheljäger (7. Januar 2018)

Hallo liebe Angelgemeinschaft !!!

Mich würde mal Interessieren was Ihr von so einen Überflüssigen Thread haltet wie ich ihn hier Erstellt habe ?
Von dieser Art Themen gibt es hier im Forums nun ja so einige. Für müch sind diese Thread's genau so spannend als wenn in China einen Sack Reis umkippt.
Was haltet Ihr denn so davon ?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was esst Ihr gerade im Augenblick leckeres ?*

Alles was Traffic produziert ist gut 

für die Betreiber der Seite

Bin ich nicht, also ist es mir wurscht


----------



## sprogoe (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was esst Ihr gerade im Augenblick leckeres ?*

Mich interessiert der umgefallene Sack Reis in China auch mehr.


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was esst Ihr gerade im Augenblick leckeres ?*

KNABBER-SNACK

mit herzhaftem Schinkengeschmack.


----------



## Toto1980 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was esst Ihr gerade im Augenblick leckeres ?*

Am Besten wieder schließen den tröööt


----------



## Kochtopf (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was esst Ihr gerade im Augenblick leckeres ?*

Dann starte doch Themen die dich interessieren statt rumzumoppern. Wir nehmen gerne Anteil an deinen tiefgründigen Beiträgen zum Thema Angeln


----------



## Toto1980 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was esst Ihr gerade im Augenblick leckeres ?*

Ist ja so wie, was macht ihr gerade auf der Couch....ich popel gerade mit dem rechten Zeigefinge im linken Nasenloch und suche...


----------



## sprogoe (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was esst Ihr gerade im Augenblick leckeres ?*

Und wenn Du den auch noch verspeist, bitte hier mit Foto dokumentieren.:r


----------



## Danlewex (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was esst Ihr gerade im Augenblick leckeres ?*

Mit großer Empathie und ein klein wenig Ironie für deinen eröffneten Thread: Was warmes auf einen kalten Teller.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was esst Ihr gerade im Augenblick leckeres ?*



Danlewex schrieb:


> Mit großer Empathie und ein klein wenig Ironie für deinen eröffneten Thread: Was warmes auf einen kalten Teller.



:q:q:q


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was esst Ihr gerade im Augenblick leckeres ?*


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was esst Ihr gerade im Augenblick leckeres ?*

#h

mein vogel hatte büschen Unwucht;-))

abba jetzt ganz lecker:m


----------



## Hering 58 (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was esst Ihr gerade im Augenblick leckeres ?*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> #h
> 
> mein vogel hatte büschen Unwucht;-))
> 
> abba jetzt ganz lecker:m



ABBA ganz Lecker.#6


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (6. September 2018)

*AW: Was esst Ihr gerade im Augenblick leckeres ?*

Hab auch echt Hunger langsam.
Geflügel, Rind und Lamm. Dazu einfach schön salzige Pommes.:k


----------



## ralle (6. September 2018)

*AW: Was esst Ihr gerade im Augenblick leckeres ?*

Unsere Tochter hat uns mit selbstgemachten Burgern überrascht - Saulecker !!


----------



## dackelbändiger (6. September 2018)

*AW: Was esst Ihr gerade im Augenblick leckeres ?*

Hollunderpudding. :m


----------



## Minimax (6. September 2018)

*AW: Was esst Ihr gerade im Augenblick leckeres ?*



dackelbändiger schrieb:


> Hollunderpudding. :m



:m

 Pulloverholling.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (6. September 2018)

*AW: Was esst Ihr gerade im Augenblick leckeres ?*

Nachtisch: Knäckebrot mit Pflaumenmuß


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (6. September 2018)

*AW: Was esst Ihr gerade im Augenblick leckeres ?*

N Appl, ne Birne und 6 Pflaumen.


----------



## Stulle (27. Januar 2020)

Das sind die Schrimps von heute Morgen (live vom Wasser). Gibts zum großen Essen am 3. Tag von Tet (2. Weihnachtstag)


----------



## Vanner (27. Januar 2020)

Sieht gut aus.


----------



## rolfmoeller (27. Januar 2020)

Nix, ich lese.


----------



## Tomasz (27. Januar 2020)

Stulle schrieb:


> Das sind die Schrimps von heute Morgen (live vom Wasser). Gibts zum großen Essen am 3. Tag von Tet (2. Weihnachtstag)
> Anhang anzeigen 336996
> Anhang anzeigen 336997



Da sind sie ja wieder, die Shrimpse aus dem Schwimmbad Lasst es Euch schmecken.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Kochtopf (27. Januar 2020)

Wenn ich die Intention des Threaderstellers betrachte komme ich nicht umhin zu grienen


----------



## Tomasz (27. Januar 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Intention des Threaderstellers betrachte komme ich nicht umhin zu grienen



Dem aufmerksamen Leser entgeht wirklich nichts

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## hanzz (30. Januar 2020)

Ich stöber im AB und reg mich über das Wetter auf.   

Oops falscher Thread. 
Sorry ess grad ne Portion schlechten Humor und als Nachtisch alles nicht so ernst nehmen Kompott.


----------



## jobo61 (31. Januar 2020)

Das gibt’s heute Mittag. 
Selbst gemachte Sulz , mit Bratkartoffeln, und einer leichten Remuldensoce


----------



## susifisch (28. Oktober 2020)

Ich mag Fisch aller Art! Aber am liebsten Lachs- heute gibt es wieder Fischkuchen (mit Lachs)))


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. November 2020)

Zitrone Filets mit Zucker






lange nicht gemacht-------------lecker


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. November 2020)

Alle

 o Wow
sau lecker ;-)))


----------



## titi2 (4. November 2020)

Alter was für ein Mist hier kann das nicht mal ein Admin alles löschen?
Dieser Thread ist vollkommen überflüssig!


----------



## Angler20059 (12. November 2020)

Heute gibt es noch eine Martinigans, die von gestern übriggeblieben ist. Dazu Rotkraut und Knödel


----------



## liNaW22 (12. Januar 2022)

Apfel schmeckt gut


----------

